# car not moving when just started



## ping (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, I having problem with 2005 Nissan Sunny 1.6L . When the car is cooled down after parking for a few hours, esp in the morning, in order to move off, I shifted to Gear D. But the car just wont start moving even after I released hand brake and foot brake, it feels like in Gear N. Rpm shows as in Gear N. 2 ways I using to move off: 1) let the car warm up for 10 mins, gear D will work normally after that. 2) move off with gear 1, gradually shift to gear 2, after a long distant, shift to gear D. The engine may drag for awhile, but it will come to normally after that. I need advice...... Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like the transmission is going bad. Check the ATF level and take a look at the shift cable. If that all looks ok, I would recommend you take it to a transmission shop to have them diagnose it.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Had the same problem on my 1997 P/u....

Do you happen to run/drive the car in a cold climate?

below 50 deg. Feirenhite? if so, your problem maybe the seals in the Auto Transmition.

Im in florida, and last month the temps dropped below 40 deg F, and had the same problem. once the temp got higher, no more problem..

S.T. aka shut trip


----------

